# Young Nikita.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

This was one of those 'dont move' shots which i took this evening.

It may not be the sharpest but i feel its one of my best portraits yet.

Her mother is over the moon with it & so am i as it wasnt a posed shot.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Catch light in the eyes - check !!

Beautiful capture mate, i can see the appeal of it to anyone, her mum must be as you say made up!!
:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely portrait as Dubnut said.

The only thing I'd do would be to clone the blown out hairs on the left of her right arm; they're a little distracting.

Otherwise, thumbs up from me! Any more pics from the shoot?

S


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Lovely portrait as Dubnut said.
> 
> The only thing I'd do would be to clone the blown out hairs on the left of her right arm; they're a little distracting.
> 
> ...


I may have a look at cloning out the stray hairs later :thumb:

I have one more that i took but it wasnt a shoot, i just happened to have
my cam in my hand.

The shot was taken outside our front door.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Any more pics from the shoot?
> 
> S


Heres the other pic i took when she wasnt looking.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work mate! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

2 Very nice pics :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Great shots :thumb: love the first one.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great pics


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lovely pics, often the candid or unposed shots are the best. :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Crackin images there mate.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> Lovely pics, often the candid or unposed shots are the best. :thumb:


I totally agree, ive been doing studio work recently but the unposed candids
give greater satisfaction when they work :thumb:



alex163 said:


> Crackin images there mate.


Thanks bud :thumb:


----------

